# Stahl Shadow font style wanted



## Sorin (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for font/s that are similar to the
"Shadow" font that Stahl uses for their sports numbers....I have looked for hours through the free fonts sites and no luck
Can anyone help and spare me the frustration



Regards


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a picture or link.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 12, 2010)

here is the link:

Standard Pre Cut Letters Numbers | Stahls' ID

I am after someting similar to the "Shadow numbers" font style
Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is one:

B-52 Shadow - Fonts.com


----------



## Sorin (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you Joe

I had a look and I am not sure that B-52 is suitable for Vinyl letters as it needs a double cut and a connection at the corners just like the the stahls font has..

Regards


----------



## Sorin (Jun 12, 2010)

Still searching for this font or similar

Any sugestions?


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you just using it for Numbers? Just draw 0 - 9 and keep them in a folder then make the numbers when you need them.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like a shadowed college font. But I never could find it.

Worse case if I needed something like this I would vectorize the image you have.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

Heck,

Find a good college font, fill it white with a black outline. Copy and paste it off to the side and fill it solid black. Move the solid black (shadow) under the outlined number wherever you want. Group it and there you are. It won't have all of the lines at each angle, but its fast and cheap and easy!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have taken your advise and I have designed the numbers myself as separate objects

If anyone wants the numbers I have them in .cdr corel 12

Here is what they look like


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

nicely done sorin!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can make that kind of text with the extrude tool in corel.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

good info.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 12, 2010)

So when you view the wireframe of your extruded number and only the vector lines show, does your number looks the same as what i have posted in the .pdf? as the numbers are for plotter/laser cutter not print.

Regards


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes the number is plotter ready. You extrude the number/ make your outlines objects/ weld the black/simplify the graphic so the white drops out.


----------



## soccerandrugby (Jul 28, 2010)

do you think you could send me the numbers in pdf or eps?? i use illustrator

thanks
let me know if you need any other soccer fonts i can trade


----------



## zilch (Jul 21, 2010)

Could I get a copy as well?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

The numbers you made are perfect! But the .pdf file link you have only gives us the #3 cause the rest of them are cut off - Could you repost it with all the numbers included. That'd be great!

If you are in Corel and are using the "publish to .pdf" - make sure you have all the numbers selected then click on the publish to .pdf and in the pop up window in the lower right click on "settings" and change it to save the "Selection" area. Usually this is set to default on publishing only the page area which results in a cutoff image as yours was in the previous .pdf.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 12, 2010)

Swannn32

The PDF file is complete but when I uploaded the file it posted cropped

Guys 

Here is my email: [email protected]

Please contact me and I will email you back with the file attached saved in the format you want

Regards Sorin


----------



## doja clothing (Jun 1, 2009)

THANK YOU GREATLY , I came across the same problem as you and your numbers will work beautifuly


----------

